# Organizzare foto per tassonomia (con f-spot)[risolto abb]

## assente

Sapete se c'è un programma (standalone) che organizza le foto per tassonomia?

Per esempio una foto che ha come tag: europa/italia/rimini e animali/insetti comparirà automaticamente nelle cartelle virtuali europa, italia, animali,.. 

Ho provato Gthumb, ma non supporta le sottocategoria

----------

## Danilo

```
 media-gfx/kimdaba

     Available versions:  1.0.1 1.1 2.0 ~2.1

     Installed:           2.0

     Homepage:            http://ktown.kde.org/kimdaba/

     Description:         KDE Image Database (KimDaBa) is a tool for indexing, searching, and viewing images.

```

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

f-spot?

http://www.gnome.org/projects/f-spot/

ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45095

lho provato tempo fa, bellino ma era ancora troppo instabile, non so se possa fare al caso tuo..  :Wink: 

----------

## assente

Avevo un'altro ebuild di f-spot (zugaina) e non mi andava.. adesso sto provando f-spot 0.13 ed è una figata, quello che cercavo. grazie

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

prego!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## assente

ok.. i metadata sono salvanti su /home/$utente/.gnome2/f-spot/photos.db in formato binario.. che senso ha tutto ciò? non dovrebbero essere scritti in qualche modo sull'immagine?

----------

## oRDeX

tu intendi così come si fa per gli MP3 con gli ID3tag?

Non penso che alcun tipo di immagini supporti questa opzionalità

----------

## assente

probabilmente non sono nell'ottica giusta..

- importo la cartella "x"

- metto i tag alle foto

- rinomino la cartella "x" in "y" (o la masterizzo su cd)

- Mi ritrovo le anteprime che puntano a un'immagine inesistente.. possibile che non scriva un file xml decentrato per ogni file/cartella? o per lo meno non sia possibile importare/esportare i metadata?

----------

## oRDeX

ah, avevo frainteso  :Embarassed: 

----------

## assente

gli ID3tag per le immagini già ci sono si chiamano EXIF data, vengono memorizzati: modello fotocamera, esposizione,..

non credo che le categorie saranno incluse negli EXIF data (perché possono essere di quantità e lunghezza arbitraria), ma almeno spero si possano esportare in qualche modo. Gli "esporta" di f-spot sembrano non esportare le categorie da me inserite

----------

## assente

Mi sento un po' meglio.. il file binario photos.db è un file sqlite, quindi con 

 *Quote:*   

>  sqlite photos.db

 

si possono fare tutte le queri del caso:

```
sqlite> .tables

imports         photo_tags      photo_versions  photos          tags

sqlite> select * from photo_tags

   ...> ;

603|8

604|8

606|8

607|8

608|8

605|8

#id invece di parole, in modo da rendere la rinominazione indolore

sqlite> select * from photos limit 5;

1|1122149781|/home/utente/Desktop/foto|HPIM0054.jpg||1

2|1125232125|/home/utente/Desktop/foto|IMAGE_00005.jpg||1

3|1125232125|/home/utente/Desktop/foto|IMAGE_00007.jpg||1

sqlite> select * from tags limit 5;

1|Favorites|0|0|-10|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

# ?! che è unicode?
```

----------

## assente

Altra cosa strana.. seleziono 2 sottocategorie, invece di farmi un AND mi fa un OR

----------

